# Scratch one off the bucket list



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been looking for a legal size striper for quite a while now and finally found one that was more than just legal - 28.5". Hit a live mullet on a cork. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice, congrats


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Really nice fish. They have some shoulders. Had to be fun.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice fish! what kind of bag is that on the bow?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats! nice striper!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking striper. :thumbsup: With it's size, you should get a few good meals from it. 

Thanks for sharing the report and the photo.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job....East Bay?????


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

you didn't leave your paddle at the crabs boat landing ? saw 1 yesterday afternoon. I didn't have any luck but tried. Thanks for the report. Encouraging. What time after dark?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

beachsceneguy said:


> you didn't leave your paddle at the crabs boat landing ? saw 1 yesterday afternoon. I didn't have any luck but tried. Thanks for the report. Encouraging. What time after dark?


Didn't leave my paddle (this time), but thanks for asking. I left a Hobie paddle at 3 mile a few weeks ago unfortunately. He was caught at night under a bright moon.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

there was a similar one left there yesterday. what time did you catch the striper?
:thumbup:


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

scudrafter said:


> Why do all these poossies use these fish-plier things to handle harmless fish?


Well, for one, this fisherdad goes offshore in a kayak. You need pretty big balls to be willing to do that.

Second, I believe those fish plier things remove a lot of risk for bothe the fish and the angler. Handling a fish more than necessary is never a good thing.

Lastly, there is absolutely no need for offensive language. Go home, troll. We don't want you in here.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

scudrafter said:


> Why do all these poossies use these fish-plier things to handle harmless fish?



They help us find Internet tough guys. As far as harmless, run your finger across a stripers gill plate and lemme know how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I use fish grips which are attached to my yak via budgie cord to keep fish from flopping off the measuring board and releasing themselves while taking a picture for kayak wars. Also protects against gill plates and sharp teeth on fish that have them.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Some people should just be instantly removed from the forum.


----------

